# PORTO ALEGRE * 250 anos *



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

*26 de março de **1772*


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Excelente coletânea, Gerson. Retrata o aspecto mais tradicional da capital gaúcha e os elementos mais modernos que começaram a aparecer nos últimos anos. 

Porto Alegre é uma cidade que atravessou a "era Lula" sem experimentar o impacto de modernização e enriquecimento que os capitais tiveram, então é interessante ver que algumas iniciativas inovadoras começaram a surgir.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

As fotos estão maravilhosas, e muitos dos ângulos são inéditos ou ao menos, em razão do horário e orientação solar, apresentam um colorido diferente!

As áreas verdes são sem dúvida um destaque da cidade. As construções antigas tb. Felizmente nos últimos anos as belezas naturais como o lago estão sendo valorizadas. Resta ainda explorar melhor as ilhas (algo provável) e os morros (mais complicado).

Espero que as autoridades e a sociedade local saibam aproveitarm ao máximo o ambiente de otimismo que a cidade vive, pois nunca se sabe quanto tempo vai durar. 

Parabéns Gerson! O londrino mais porto-alegrense das galáxias!☺


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Ótimas imagens! Parabéns Porto Alegre pelos seus 250 anos. Torcendo muito por essa nova fase que vem por aí 👏 👏 👏


----------



## ZekaPOA (Feb 26, 2009)

Em questão de 5 anos uma transformação impressionante na orla, do Embarcadero ao Golden Lake, os porto-alegrenses experimentam outra vida, com mais luzes e cores e a tão esperada aproximação com o lago. E ainda temos a conclusão do Pontal e a roda gigante, vem mais led por aí!

Falta ainda em POA aquele 3 ou 4 prédios mais altos no Centro que dariam aquele up no slyline (daqui 40 anos talvez…) e a revitalização do Cais Mauá (sabe-se lá quando…). Mas estamos avançando, com coragem, criatividade e aos poucos vencendo o mimimi da turma do atraso.


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda a mui leal e valorosa Porto Alegre, que tenha muito mais vida e vibração nestes 250 anos de vida!!!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Tive o imenso prazer de conhecer de fato Porto Alegre neste mesmo mês de março de 2022. Antes disso, estive apenas de passagem pela cidade.
Amei o que vi!!


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Andre_RP (Jun 28, 2006)

Uau! A densidade e vida de POA em suas imagens é de tirar o fôlego. 
Eu TENHO que conhece-la


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Estive por 20 dias na cidade no ano de 91 e não sai pra conhece la, mas da rodoviária se percebe uma grande metrópole.


----------



## Gui_Poa (Feb 24, 2007)

Que fotos incríveis essas ultimas.


----------



## Alyzando Cresce (Jan 6, 2012)

Belíssima e densa metrópole! Tive o imenso prazer de passar 5 dias em POA em março de 2013.
Parabéns pelos 250 anos!


----------

